# Water deicers idea



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

We have not used water de-icers. We go out multiple times a day and bust ice up.....ugggh!

SOOO I got to looking at de icers.....OMG!!! If the price isn't bad enough, the electricity consumption really puts the icing on the cake!

Now they make a marine product that you put under your boat in the winter so you can leave your boat in the water---even if it's icy. These will keep water open year round. All they are is a water mover, either air bubbles or a underwater fan.

Well,,,,I got to thinking, what if I modify a water barrel (what we use) and put an airstone from a fish tank in the bottom, and use an old aquarium air pump to make bubbles/water movement. 1/5watt verses 500 watts. Run the airline through a hole through the bottom, seal it off....voila!

Thoughts?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Are you watering from a tank or pond? I know when I was growing up we just had ponds we had to go out with an ax and break the ice for the cattle. What a pain. 
You should give the bubbler a try. The worst that could happen is you would be out the $$ and have really pretty frozen bubbles


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Are you watering from a tank or pond?


 They are 55 gal drums cut down




Vidaloco said:


> The worst that could happen is you would be out the $$ and have really pretty frozen bubbles


ROFLMAO. Vida, I always look forward to your replys!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Won't work. Some years ago we bought a tank bubbler that was supposed to keep the water from freezing up. It worked to a point. But once it got cold enough it froze anyway. It did take longer tho. You just have to decide if the deicers are worth the cost. Personally I'd not be without one. I have 3, one new unopened and 2 that take turns working cuz they seem to think they need vacations now and then. lol I think my tank is a 60-75 gal., thereabouts anyway. I keep it inside the barn and it is slightly insulated inside of a wooden box. Also half the top is covered with a waferboard lid (deicer is under that so the horses leave it alone. When we kept it outside we did the same. Helps a lot to keep it ice free.


----------

